# Wire Stripping



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

What's best to use for stripping those skinny wires on lights without cutting them? I tried wire stripper, scissors, knife etc. I get it on the 2n or 3rd try. There has to be and easier way?

Thanks

PatD


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*get help from local hobby/hardware store*

I think your talking about 30 gauge wire in your case. A pocket knife may work also. Then
go to the well stocked hardware store. Good luck with your problem, however. Regards,tr1


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

PatD said:


> What's best to use for stripping those skinny wires on lights without cutting them? I tried wire stripper, scissors, knife etc. I get it on the 2n or 3rd try. There has to be and easier way?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PatD


I feel your pain, but after screwing up several of them I've developed a system that seems to work pretty well for me.
I keep a #11 Exacto knife set aside for EXCLUSIVE use to work on those small wires. I lay the wire down on a perfectly FLAT plastic cutting board. Then I SLOWLY and CAREFULLY roll the wire while applying SLIGHT pressure on the blade against the wire. This is just enough to score the insulation. I then use only my fingers to SLOWLY pull the insulation off the end of the wire.
If there is any resistance I go back and CAREFULLY do some more knife work.
Practice makes perfect, but be sure to use that particular knife ONLY for wire stripping. This will guarantee the blade stays razor sharp.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## PatD (Feb 4, 2015)

*Wire*

Thanks Bob! I'm going to try it.

PatD


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i just use a soldering iron, [or lighter],melt the last 1/8 inch or so, and pull it off with my fingernails... been doing that for forty plus years, lol


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wvgca said:


> i just use a soldering iron, [or lighter],melt the last 1/8 inch or so, and pull it off with my fingernails... been doing that for forty plus years, lol


I've also heard of that system, but at my advanced age I don't want to get burned any sooner than necessary.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Same as Raleets, but with a fresh single edge razor blade. I keep a fresh box on hand.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I use a small pair of adjustable wire strippers, they work great. I do hold the wire with a small pair of pliers and getting the adjustment right is a must, but after that stripping those small wire are as easy as pie!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with WVGCA

The tiny wires on Decoders and 2 and 3mm bulbs are too
easy to cut when stripping the insulation.

I use the side of my soldering iron point and press it against 
the wire on a work bench spot. Dip it in flux and immediately
tin it. Done.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I briefly hold it over a candle until it just starts to heat up and grab the end with a rag and wipe away. Seems to work for me.


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Ideal makes a wire stripper that handles wire from 22 guage to 30 guage. Most big box stores carry them as well as good hardware.


----------

